# wanted Charter



## thinkingpositiv (Aug 6, 2003)

4 fun women celebrating empty nest want to go on adventure (some of us have sailed before). August 27, 28, 29 departing from east coast. you take us anywhere.reasonable price and we''ll bring food and tequila.


----------

